# Need advice on a Blu Ray player.



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
I just sold my XA2 and am looking to get a Bluray player. I need it to meet a few specific criteria though.

1. I need the player to upconvert SD DVD's at least as good as my XA2.
2. I need it to decode the new audio formats and send them over analog outputs. I don't particularly want to buy a new processor.
3. I need it to be priced reasonably. 

Thanks for any advice.

Joe


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Can I ask if your current receiver has analog inputs that are able to boost the LFE, set speaker distances, set speakers to large or small, or apply a crossover? Are these features that you will require in the player itself? If not, I think you will find some reasonably priced players.


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I have an Emotiva MMC-1. I can boost the LFE but don't have the capability to boost LFE on specific inputs meaning if I need to boost on Bluray then I'll need to turn it down for other sources. 

I should specify reasonably priced for me is about $500 give or take a bit


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

cruzmisl said regarding a new BD player: "1. I need the player to upconvert SD DVD's at least as good as my XA2.
2. I need it to decode the new audio formats and send them over analog outputs. I don't particularly want to buy a new processor.
3. I need it to be priced reasonably. 

With all due respect cruz...we'd ALL love that a new BD player would do those things...start writing letters! You'll soon be able to get movies on huge SD (secure digital) chips from Sandisk anyway...me? I'll wait! :T
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

